# Villa in al reef



## sarah82.

Hi Everyone

I'm looking for a 5 bed villa in al reef!

Anyone know of a good agent to go through or know of any landlord looking to rent.

Also does anyone live in the contemporary community there?




Thanks


----------



## streetspirit

I don't know about a "good" agent. They all drive me mad. 

On Al Reef it's mostly handled between Property Shop Investments, Pink Properties and Nationwide Properties. 

I'd avoid Pink Properties, and Nationwide. I've never had any luck with them and a woman from Nationwide actually just hung up on me once when I was trying to arrange a viewing! 

Property Shop - I've used them for my current move. I have the number for the guy who's the head guy for al reef for them. If you pm me I can give you it. 

Are you already in Abu Dhabi?


----------



## JSam

By the way, the HR in your company should be able to guide you..


----------



## Ausee76

Hi All,

Can any one give me his / her comments on Al Reef Vills?

I Have recently been offered a job in Abu Dhabi and I believe I will be working close to the Abu Dhabi International Airport.

Also would like to know some important tips for renting a property in Abu Dhabi.


----------



## AlexDhabi

Things I think you need to know about renting in Abu Dhabi:
1) Whether your company pays the rent or you - if you use an agent you will have to pay their commission. Check up-front before you make any viewings.
2) Some agents even charge for viewings. Avoid these agents if you can. It can be cheaper to rent direct from the owner/developer but it involves more leg-work.
3) Places you view are not normally cleaned (*it can be very off-putting but it is normal here). They are usually painted and given a light clean before you move in.
4) Any deep cleaning you are expected to arrange yourself and it is good idea to combine this with pest control.
5) If anyone tells you there are no cockroaches don't believe them! Even very tall new buildings have them!
6) You can negotiate the rent but is normally paid in advance for 12 months ahead.
7) Once you have agreed the rent you get an "offer letter" which needs to be enacted (your or your company pays the rent) in order to secure the rent contract
8) You can normally get hold of the keys before your actual rent contract starts (at least one week) so you can arrange for furniture delivery/curtains etc. It's not unusual to move in before your rental contract starts
9) Change the locks when you move in. It is usually easy to change the front door lock for one of the internal door locks.
10) Make sure you keep the keys for all the rooms as you will need to return them when you leave and you are charged if any are missing.


----------

